# Should I keep the crappy cars?



## tecboy (Dec 24, 2013)

I had been shooting a lot at the drifting event.  Most of the cars I shot are crappy.  Few got beat up, few got bumps and dents.  Few missing hoods and bumpers.  These look more like the demolition derby instead of drifting.  Are these worth keeping, or should I delete these?


----------



## mmaria (Dec 24, 2013)

pics please


----------



## tecboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Are they sexy?


----------



## mmaria (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, I actually like them all, they're interesting that way. 

I wouldn't even consider deleting them. 

I wish #5 was tack sharp and that I could ride it for a moment. I was googling "ride a car" to check my grammar and this I found: 

*How to Ride a Car*

Automobiles were introduced in the late 1800's. They have been useful throughout the 20th century. Here is how to ride a car.

*1.   **To ride a car, you can be a passenger.* Either sit on the front or the back seat. If you ride cars with 2 seats like convertibles, there is only the front seat. Ride on the front seat.
*2. Before riding, make sure to put on a seat belt.*
*3. If you are taking a long car trip, read the Related wikiHows below.*
*4. For classic and vintage cars be safe!* There are no seat belts in vintage cars.
*5. Wait until you have finished the car ride.* Just enjoy the car ride.

Can't believe instruction


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 24, 2013)

Good grief don't delete them! The only thing I delete when I'm shooting digitally are ones that are a total blur because I moved, or I hit the shutter release accidently when the camera was aimed at the floor, or something like that. Even if I don't use them, you never know; shooting film I'm used to having/keeping all my negatives, I just ignore the crappy ones. 
.
If these were part of the event they show what happened. You got some interesting photos - who needs bumpers anyway? lol


----------



## tecboy (Dec 24, 2013)

This one is sharp.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 24, 2013)

tecboy said:


> This one is sharp.



I like it the most, not just because it's sharp but the background is the most pleasing of all photos you've posted. great!


----------



## angelamorgan516 (Dec 24, 2013)

why you need to delete, they are really awesome pictures and i really like them and i also like the way of your photography.


----------



## SCraig (Dec 24, 2013)

vintagesnaps said:


> Good grief don't delete them! The only thing I delete when I'm shooting digitally are ones that are a total blur because I moved, or I hit the shutter release accidently when the camera was aimed at the floor, or something like that. Even if I don't use them, you never know; shooting film I'm used to having/keeping all my negatives, I just ignore the crappy ones.
> .
> If these were part of the event they show what happened. You got some interesting photos - who needs bumpers anyway? lol


Agreed.  I never delete anything either.  Of course that's a large part of why I have over 65,000 photographs on this computer to 

They mean something to the people that own the cars even if they mean nothing to you.  See if they have a web site and offer them to the car owners.  I did that after a drift event once, no charge of course, and there were a dozen or so guys who were thrilled to have shots of them driving.


----------



## ratssass (Dec 24, 2013)

mmaria said:


> Well, I actually like them all, they're interesting that way.
> 
> I wouldn't even consider deleting them.
> 
> ...



FIFY




...like Scott said,I save _everything._All burned to disk.98% of 'em I couldn't care less about,other than I can look back to see where I might have improved.


----------



## mmaria (Dec 24, 2013)

lol


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2013)

You realize you build a drift car using a sledgehammer right?

These look like typical drift cars, im sure you'll be deleting 99% of you pictures if that's the reasoning behind deleting them.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 24, 2013)

For drifting shots your getting the car in action not tr car at a car show. You only have a small percentage of nice cars at a drift event (10%) that are nice unless it's. Pro event.  These aren't the greatest shots  Not much angle to them really but I probably wouldn't delete them. I usually only delete the junk shots.  These wouldn't be shown off or edited but kept in case someone came asking for them.


----------



## gconnoyer (Dec 24, 2013)

I would delete them.
Crappy cars (worse than most beat to hell drift cars). Now, if they had a ton of smoke, angle, etc...I would keep them. But they all look like (besides 3) someone with a beat to **** car trying to slide it. Not actually drifting.

My take on it lol


----------



## tecboy (Dec 24, 2013)

C&C anyone?


----------



## ronlane (Dec 24, 2013)

tecboy, from that first set, I think you found the training grounds for wanna be drifters (kinda like Fast & Furious Tokyo drift where he is learning). Maybe you should find a better group of drifters. lol.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 24, 2013)

ronlane said:


> tecboy, from that first set, I think you found the training grounds for wanna be drifters (kinda like Fast & Furious Tokyo drift where he is learning). Maybe you should find a better group of drifters. lol.



That was my first impression.  I was expected a lot of Japanese imports.  Turned out to be junk cars drifting.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 24, 2013)

You don't have a high dollar nice car when your learning.  Even guys with there d1 liscence have beat up cars a lot of times because money's tight with all the traveling and costs associated.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 24, 2013)

I thought that was just guys with jeeps and off-roading because it was expensive to fix and you break all the time.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 24, 2013)

I thought the point of drifting was to do up a really nice car and see how much you could destroy the paint job...


----------



## tecboy (Dec 24, 2013)

I got some angle shots.  What do you think?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 24, 2013)

Looks like dans truck made it out west blue/orange.   Same truck I posted earlier in your other post.   Gotta get more angle. Track location becomes crucial for getting that.


----------



## Rags (Dec 24, 2013)

Delete 'em

You're from San Jose, so you've probably heard of the Petite LeMans, well the have The LeMons at Sonoma Raceway.

The LeMons is comprises of beaters. Spent the day and only kept less than 6 shots; I felt obligated since I paid admission

I delete often, since it difficult to search and get the good ones. If I shoot 1200 at an event I get it down to 100 -150 in a couple of days

Every 6 months or so I prune them down to 40 - 60.. Sounds drastic but shooting bursts there are a lot of near duplicates

Why would I want to keep what I consider junk?

Rags

BTW I like the #4 Chevy in the first batch.

If you're going to shoot this stuff what not shot at slow SS to give the cars motion? They look like they are standing still  (needing valve guides)


----------



## tecboy (Dec 24, 2013)

I have a hard time shooting below 50 ss.  Should I leave Image Stabilization on or off?


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 24, 2013)

I will start out at 1/100th and then as I'm going I work the shutter slower and slower   Most of my drift shot are between 1/60th and 1/80th.  But during the day I'll try some down in the 1/20th range.


----------



## Rags (Dec 24, 2013)

tecboy said:


> I have a hard time shooting below 50 ss.  Should I leave Image Stabilization on or off?



Good advice from 12S

I don't think IS has any value since you camera is still and subject moving; you'll get blur anyway

Experiment. Don't shoot too tight you can crop later - you'll keep more smoke

It's not easy shooting slow at the time these events occur (mid day)... pray for fog... 

Rags


----------



## tecboy (Dec 25, 2013)

Is she a beauty?


----------



## Rags (Dec 25, 2013)

There is a sub class of motorcycles called rat bikes.

Serious junking from new(and weird)
http://ragspix.smugmug.com/Motorcycles/Bikeweek-Daytona-Ragspix/i-SBv3C64/1/L/117-1721_IMG-L.jpg 

At the Bonneville salt flats there are Rusties. Old roadsters intentionally rusted
http://ragspix.smugmug.com/Motorcycles/Bonneville-Ragspix/i-RggWN9c/1/X3/DSC_0175-X3.jpg

Seems to be a state of mind eschewing new

Rags


----------



## tecboy (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey, check this out!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 28, 2013)

If you want good photos keep practicing and developing your skills, you've got some nice ones here that have more space than you need which could be improved with some cropping but you're getting there. 

Taking a reasonable number at any one event is enough to work from if you learn what you're doing. Shooting an extraordinarily huge number of shots is just pray and spray which isn't a sports shooting technique but what people do with their cameras when they don't seem to have developed good skills, you don't want to do that - getting good at shooting sports/action is a lot about timing. You could try looking at Sports Photography and Photojournalism for Professional Photographers and Photography | SportsShooter.com and search motor sports and see what you find.


----------

